# Silver Plate Powder



## wirelessdog (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cool-Amp-silver-plating-powder-one-ounce-/120990299278?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2b95748e

Found a one pound jar of this stuff. Is it refinable?


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2012)

Homepage for the product http://www.cool-amp.com/cool_amp.html

This powder contains less than 15% silver chloride (see the MSDS sheet) so it contains even less silver... 108 / (108+35) * 15% = 11.3% , less then 11.3%

One ounce powder gives you at the best 28.3g * 0.113 = 3.2 g silver at a price of $10 or $3.12/g or $97/troy ounce. Very expensive silver even without work and chemicals included.

... but that was not what you were asking. Is it possible to refine? I would guess so, I would wash it in HCl and water, then refine it as silver chloride, or even better, sell it on eBay and buy silver here on the forum. :mrgreen: 
A pound would give you less than $55 worth of silver after refining. The price from cool-amp is $192/pound. Watch the ebay auction and see if it sells, maybe that is the easiest and most profitable way to refine it.

/Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 25, 2012)

Very good, g_axelsson,

Good to see another math guy.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 25, 2012)

You call that math? Then you should see me on the prime number forum. :mrgreen: 

I've been studying physics for a couple of years and working as a programmer the last 20 years. Math and science has always been my passion so that was nothing.

But my refining skills needs a lot of practice...  

/Göran


----------

